# possible cocaine addiction!



## sunnyside

Hi everyone! It is my first time posting here. I need help trying to understand if my husband has a cocaine addiction. I know that he used to take it almost every week when he was younger. We have been together for almost two years now and in those two years he has done maybe 8 or 9 times. He told me every time he did it, few times he told me before he was going to do it as he knew that his friends will have it. He knows how I feel about it but we made a pact that he will always tell me. We always go out together so I know he is not doing it behind my back. 

What makes me think that he might have a problem is last weekend we went dancing with friends. After the bar closed, his friends wanted to still hang out and do cocaine after. I wanted to go home because it was already 4:30am. He got mad at me and was extremely rude. He said I should have let him do coke because he only does it few times a year and it really was not that big of a deal. The next day he apologized.

But I think that there is problem because why else would he get so angry? Maybe he does not do it all the time but that does not mean that it is not problem. 

What do you think?


----------



## fearful55

I am a recovering alcoholic and addict. My drug of choice was alcohol/cocaine...together. 

In recovery, they say, "a drug is a drug is a drug" to emphasize that no drug is safe for an addict. Some people misinterpret that to mean that all drugs are the same regarding their potential to bring you to your knees, so to speak. They are not. 

Lets say 4 or 5 times a year I get a thrill by putting a bullet in one chamber of my revolver, putting the gun to my head, and pulling the trigger. If it's only 4 or 5 times a year, does that mean I have a death wish? 

OK, that's extreme. But I'm only guarantied to NOT die from Russian Roulette if I never play.

You have the right idea to be very concerned. I think you have the right to set the boundary that he not do any cocaine. Most "normal" people would have no problem with that boundary. If you disagree, you are choosing to hang with people who are in a minority subculture. I serious. Most people would not only not do cocaine, they would also not allow cocaine to be a factor in their lives in any way...not friends, and especially not a spouse.

If your husband became angry and rude when you wanted to go home it's because of the cocaine. That train was already roaring down the tracks and you stepped in front of it. The only way to avoid that kind of danger is to take the bus...


----------



## Sara Ann

I always wonder about married people, or couples over the age of mid 20's, who stay out drinking so late, who hang out with heavy drinkers. I would look there for the problem. By the time we got married at age 26, my partying days were long over.

That said, getting drunk can make getting high sound like more fun. Sounds like he regretted it the next day. When people realize they make poor decisions when they get drunk, they can stop getting drunk. Mature out of it.


----------



## tonyarz

yeah, that is a problem. Cocaine is an evil drug. My wife was on it for a few years. I found out in her rehab that she was sleeping with the dealer to get it for free. I think he might do it more than you know.


----------

